# how good is philips shp2700



## abhi.eternal (Mar 8, 2008)

i want a good headphone, with which i can enjoy music, movies and esp. games. i saw philips shp2700 : it looked cool and was tagged at 1400/- in temptation m store (cmh road). i want to know how good is this set and any other options?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2008)

Get SHP2700. That is the one that has open aural design. Right. If yes, go for it. My friend has it. I tested it once and was amazed by it's sound.

FYI, it has burn-in period where you have to play music through it for some 40-50 hours and then only you will find it's true potential. Don't panic when you get it home, plug it in and feel that the sound is tinny. slowly hour by hour the quality increases.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 8, 2008)

how does it fare when playing games with heavy sfx?


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2008)

Crystal clear and no distortion. This is all due to the open aural design. The sound or the extra bass doesn't stay trapped inside, anything extra comes out throught the pores on the headphone, thus creating distortion free sound. But, the sound is audible to others sitting near you as if it's coming out of neighbour's window. 

From wikipedia:

Open headphones, sometimes marketed as “open air” headphones, have an open grille on the back of the earcup, exposing the driver to the outside and allowing sound waves to propagate away from the ear freely. This backing type does not isolate the listener from outside sounds; in addition, sound through open headphones can be heard by others in the vicinity of the user. They usually have less distortion due to the lack of earcup resonances. Closed headphones have a sealed backing, which attenuates sound waves propagating away from the ear. As a result, listeners away from the headphones cannot hear the produced sound easily. In addition, sound from outside is attenuated by the sealed backing, providing a level of isolation to the listener. A sealed chamber is often claimed to have the negative effect of distorting sound in certain frequencies due to resonances within the earcup housing.


----------



## abhi.eternal (Mar 8, 2008)

as you say you have used it, is the sound heard by the 'listeners away' loud enough to wake them up from their sleep?!


----------



## desiibond (Mar 8, 2008)

No. That will not wake up people from their sleep. But when they are awake, they will certainly know what you are litening to 

That too only when they are sitting near you. Definitely not when they are in other room


----------

